# Shells with fullbodies?



## Chinstrap destroyer (Dec 5, 2004)

Does anybody out there use shells with your full bodies when decoying Honks. I had a guy tell me it just doesn't look good. What do you think?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Mix em up full bodies in the front and shells and silos around the blinds. I f you have the money and the space full bodies as a full spread would likely be the best but not every one has that option, so mix em up


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

We have been mixing shells and full bodies for 6 yrs now and have good luck doing it. Good luck


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

We usually mixed shells and fullbody. I seem geese sat and rest like example shells.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

shells work fine alone or mixed with full bodies I havent had any problems as of yet


----------



## ShortReed (Mar 4, 2005)

Was the comment made by someone because you were contemplating buying some or because they saw them in your spread? IMO they work well in a spread. I like to run quite a few rester/sleepers when its real cold or when hunting on ice. Otherwise I don't put out any sleepers, just rester/feeder style and put several of them on motion stakes. There have been several times where I've grouped the shells together and the birds pitched to them instead of the fullbodies... the birds have the final say in the matter, so put 'em out there and see what happens.... you can always make adjustments in the field to see what works best for the birds you're working.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mix em up and use motion stakes with the shells.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If gas prices keep going the way they are silos, a powerhunter and a Geo Metro might be the way to go.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

we ALWAYS mixed shells and full bodys and still killed geese.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Shells will work fine, look ate the new GHG's they are pretty sweet. Like it was said earlier in the forum, it is nice to use em in around the blinds.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I mix bigfoots and mag shells almost everytime I go out.The shells work great in the snow.If you look at geese in the snow you will see they hunker down to find food looking just like a shell deke.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I always have a 1 1/2 doz of standard shells, 1 doz mag shells and 3 dozen full bodies, always work well for me.


----------

